# Repair this - Show us your biggest heartbreak



## epgorge (Apr 10, 2014)

Here is a small cathedral sauce bottle I pulled out of an 1800-1870 privy a few years back. I worked hard to get it out of the stuff, as it was pontil up and looked like an intact keeper. An hour later the truth was revealed. I saved as many of the pieces as I could and never got rid of the  bottle hoping it could be identified if not repaired. Anyone up for a massive repair job?Anyway, everyone has a hearbreaker in their digging past. What's yours? Ep


----------



## epgorge (Apr 10, 2014)

You can see the pieces inside the bottom half.


----------

